# Built a Farmhouse Table



## finkikin

I built this for my mother in law, she is finally back home after Harvey destroyed it. This was her home welcoming gift when she opened the door.


----------



## finkikin

More pics.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Very nice!!!


----------



## snapperlicious

Nice! Where did you get the boards from? Red oak?


----------



## bluefin

Great work and heck of a present.


----------



## RB II

Did you work from a plan? If so, could you provide a link if you have one. My wife wants a big farm table. How long is that one.


----------



## MichaelW

That looks pretty good.


----------



## Its Catchy

You have skills! I like the industrial bolt. It adds character! Good job!


----------



## SetDaHook

Very nice work. Looks very heavy


----------



## THE FISH BAIT

Nice job, looks great!!


----------



## finkikin

snapperlicious said:


> Nice! Where did you get the boards from? Red oak?


Red Oak, got it at Houston Hardwoods



RB II said:


> Did you work from a plan? If so, could you provide a link if you have one. My wife wants a big farm table. How long is that one.


Yes, She downloaded the planes for me from Ana Whites web page.

http://www.ana-white.com/2012/11/plans/triple-pedestal-farmhouse-table


----------



## finkikin

SetDaHook said:


> Very nice work. Looks very heavy


Never did weigh it but it took 3 men to turn it over after attaching the legs.


----------



## finkikin

RB II said:


> Did you work from a plan? If so, could you provide a link if you have one. My wife wants a big farm table. How long is that one.


it was almost 9 feet long, can sit 10 people.


----------



## Hooked

Beautiful table. And, an outstanding gift.

I'm guessing she thinks you're a pretty good son-in-law.


----------



## jm423

Mighty fine work! Bet MIL was pleased.


----------



## gbollom

Wow that is great looking


----------



## FishRisk

Awesome job, I'll bet she was pleased!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Iâ€™m impressed ! I hope you signed and dated it, that will become a family heirloom.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Sir That might be the best DIY work I've seen on this site. Do you work in the field, Your dad a carpenter? Think I need to try something before my old eyes dont work any more. Was the oak on table the only material used?
Very impressive , just georgous! Any guess of man hours? Thanks for posting!


----------



## sea hunt 202

Very nice !


----------



## BrandonH

Seeing this for the first time and it looks awesome. I just tinker around the shop, but hope to be able to put something like that together at some point. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Sir That might be the best DIY work I've seen on this site. Do you work in the field, Your dad a carpenter? Think I need to try something before my old eyes dont work any more. Was the oak on table the only material used?
> Very impressive , just georgous! Any guess of man hours? Thanks for posting!


Just self taught by trial and error and watching others on this site. Can't recall the man hours in it but the whole table and legs is Red Oak.


----------



## finkikin

I also had left over lumber to make her a side bar that matched.


----------



## Old Whaler

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## marshrunner757

That is outstanding! I just built one using pine. Felt pretty good about it until I saw this lol. Great job! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin

marshrunner757 said:


> That is outstanding! I just built one using pine. Felt pretty good about it until I saw this lol. Great job!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Post it up, I would like to see it!


----------



## marshrunner757

This was my build. Nowhere near your skill level, but at the top of mine and my equipment lol.






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin

marshrunner757 said:


> This was my build. Nowhere near your skill level, but at the top of mine and my equipment lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! Looks awesome, great job! I like how you kept the table top and the bench tops natural and the bases a rustic white. Did you have plans for this or just winged it?


----------



## marshrunner757

I drew the plans in autocad

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

